# Gi812 & Razorlove, I'm sorry if I offended you



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I did not mean to offend either one of you. I was frustrated because I was explaining my lack of experience. I tried it over and over again. It's called a 1-click method and then I find out that I have to learn the syntax of a terminal.

I apologize, if it felt like I was taking out my frustration on either one of you. It was generous of you to try to help. Apparently, this method is only simple for window users or people with coding experience. I am a mac user. Almost everything android is written and tested for PC.

I forget that there are a lot of great developers, whose strong suits are not training manuals. Developing for android is still in it's infancy. It seems that most devolpers aren't big on thoroughly explaining their programs and providing detailed user instructions. I know they put a lot of work into them and do it for free.

Like I said, I would gladly pay for the work with detailed instructions. None the less, neither one of you should be the recipient of my frustrations. I'm sorry.

PS. I am apologizing publicly since, I acted like a butt head publicly.


----------

